# Ottawa and Eastern Ontario 2010 Tournament Dates



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

I still have to double check the dates but you can find them here.
https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_tournaments


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info Captain T. Last time I was on the OAA site it did not have the 2010 tournament dates. I will now update my list. Have to check with Ottawa Archers for their Spring shoot date. I was told one date and the OAA site lists another. 

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## Jubilee Lodge (Jun 3, 2005)

*Petawawa Archery Club Dates*

7th Feb indoor 3D
1st Leg of the upper Ottawa Valley Triple Crown

Registration 8:30am to 9:30 shoot starts at 10am

Hot Lunch Available

happy holidays


----------

